# Logging RR the old way



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

www.criticalpast.com/video/65675056181_wooden-track_engine-moves_trees-seen_logs-of-wood

Very cool !


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Cool..? no snow, or ice; it looks rather warm.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! A pole road and infernal combustion. I had previously thought the pole roads were finished before steam left the picture.

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

You won't run out of track material. Pete


----------

